# C. Wendtii Red question



## JP3 (Jun 11, 2006)

How red are these in a low light environment? I have the brown version
and it is a very dark green on the upper side of the leaves and a nice brown on the bottoms. Will the red do the same--green on top and red under?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

That's the way mine are.


----------



## JP3 (Jun 11, 2006)

Thank you,
Now all I have to do is find some.


----------

